# A super quick listen...I mean super quick!



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

Update: I regretfully must stop posting the remaining 109 parts of my piece, as a competing forum has made me an offer I can't refuse. 

I recently spoke with a marketing expert, after failing to gain interest in my recent postings on the VI forum. The expert carefully listened to my material, in order to craft a plan that would generate "listens, likes, and subscribes." His first suggestion was to switch the genre of music in which I work. I told him, "no go...I'm a classical music fan boy through and through, and you can't teach an old dog new tricks, even if there are plugins for that."

He nodded, and then moved on to the bigger issue: length. I told him, my latest piece that was met with crickets was 12 minutes. He said, "asking strangers on a music forum to give you 12 minutes of their time, especially when you write THAT kind of music, feels like a dental scaling after eating chocolate covered caramels for 5 years without brushing." 

"Fine. So what do you suggest I do?"

Attached, find the first 7 seconds of my 12 minute piece for clarinet, violin, cello, and piano, "When Doubt Arises." If his marketing strategy is successful, I'll be posting 7 seconds at a time over the next (let's do some mental math...12 minutes is...#!?#!?!). Yeah, I'll be posting 7 second snippets over 103 days (rounded). Of course, I'll leave a week between each post to generate that forum buzz that seems to follow those with good music.

So, 103 days x 7 (more mental math...#!?#!?!#?) Yes! I'll be featuring this piece on the forum over the next 2 years approximately. Stay tuned to each posting. And don't forget to like, comment, and subscribe for more! (you can just imagine doing it, since I'm not actually sharing a social media channel here).

Enjoy!


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 30, 2021)

I really can’t tell if you’re serious or not but I do like the 7 seconds. Listened to it twice!


----------



## muk (Aug 30, 2021)

The piece is only seven seconds. I expected it to be at least twice as long. Two out of five stars.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I really can’t tell if you’re serious or not but I do like the 7 seconds. Listened to it twice!


Thanks, mybadmemory. It's a stressful week for me, so I thought I'd have a little fun to offset some of the stuff that's going to go down. I'll post the next 7 seconds next week. (If you listen to each part twice, you'll have committed 24 minutes of your life over 2 years...just a warning)


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

muk said:


> The piece is only seven seconds. I expected it to be at least twice as long. Two out of five stars.


Muk, you are one of the few with an exceptional attention span. I'll take your two stars. Enjoy your three


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 30, 2021)

I try to cultivate the mindset that if anyone at all pays attention to anything I post on the internet, that's a win. If they don't, that's just fine: why the hell should they?


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 30, 2021)

At first it grabbed my attention, but I found myself losing interest about a third of the way into t.... OOH LOOK, A WADDED UP BALL OF ALUMINUM FOIL!


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> At first it grabbed my attention, but I found myself losing interest about a third of the way into t.... OOH LOOK, A WADDED UP BALL OF ALUMINUM FOIL!


Thanks, Polkasound  May you chew on that ball of aluminum foil with a mouth full of dental fillings, while listening to the first 3 seconds of my piece on endless loop.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I try to cultivate the mindset that if anyone at all pays attention to anything I post on the internet, that's a win. If they don't, that's just fine: why the hell should they?


You're right, SupremeFist. They shouldn't pay attention to anything you post. I just did you a favour


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 30, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> You're right, SupremeFist. They shouldn't pay attention to anything you post. I just did you a favour


WIN 🤘🏻


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 30, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> I recently spoke with a marketing expert, after failing to gain interest in my recent postings on the VI forum. The expert carefully listened to my material, in order to craft a plan that would generate "listens, likes, and subscribes." His first suggestion was to switch the genre of music in which I work. I told him, "no go...I'm a classical music fan boy through and through, and you can't teach an old dog new tricks, even if there are plugins for that."
> 
> He nodded, and then moved on to the bigger issue: length. I told him, my latest piece that was met with crickets was 12 minutes. He said, "asking strangers on a music forum to give you 12 minutes of their time, especially when you write THAT kind of music, feels like a dental scaling after eating chocolate covered caramels for 5 years without brushing."
> 
> ...



I was just about to get up from the computer when your cunningly crafted thread title grabbed my attention. I was confused at first when I saw how long your post was in light of the promised brevity, and naturally I skipped right ahead to the music. "TL;DR, but sounds lovely!" was what I thought and briefly considered posting, before I head towards the kitchen. But then... I saw and recognized your username and I just had to read what you have come up with this time, and I'm glad I did! Such a novel idea, I hope it will be a great success!


----------



## BlackDorito (Aug 30, 2021)

Dave - It's a nice piece; needs some trimming of course  [.. the obvious bonehead comment]

Did your super high-priced expert mention anything about simplicity or limiting the number of ideas? I'd agree that, when posting to a forum, an important word is "short" and another one is "simple", wherein the piece expresses in a simple fashion and is therefore easily absorbed in one listen. I think that is the challenge for many who are familiar with listening to, and writing in, more long-form: how do you make a longer detailed piece compelling to listen to? One idea .. or maybe just half an idea. -Chris


----------



## confusedsheep (Aug 30, 2021)

i think you are on to something here 
actually i listened to the extended version and liked it. but that seven second idea might be nothing short of brilliant (good marketing advice).

i guess douglas coupland once mentioned that he felt as if his brain was completely restructured due to the internet and modern forms of interactive (social) media. i kinda tend to agree, my attention span is all over the place nowerdays.


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I was just about to get up from the computer when your cunningly crafted thread title grabbed my attention. I was confused at first when I saw how long your post was in light of the promised brevity, and naturally I skipped right ahead to the music. "TL;DR, but sounds lovely!" was what I thought and briefly considered posting, before I head towards the kitchen. But then... I saw and recognized your username and I just had to read what you have come up with this time, and I'm glad I did! Such a novel idea, I hope it will be a great success!


You're way too kind, MartinH. You should see the next 7 seconds...it's gonna be brilliant. Or, simply an echo of the first 7 seconds


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> Dave - It's a nice piece; needs some trimming of course  [.. the obvious bonehead comment]
> 
> Did your super high-priced expert mention anything about simplicity or limiting the number of ideas? I'd agree that, when posting to a forum, an important word is "short" and another one is "simple", wherein the piece expresses in a simple fashion and is therefore easily absorbed in one listen. I think that is the challenge for many who are familiar with listening to, and writing in, more long-form: how do you make a longer detailed piece compelling to listen to? One idea .. or maybe just half an idea. -Chris


He's not that high-priced, although compared to what composers of concert music make, he's a downright thief in the night.

The "simple" idea on forums is probably correct. In my best Southern drawl: "I likes my McMusac like I likes my french fries...one potato, two potato, three potato, four. I wants the same thing over and over again, so that if I close my eyes, I know I'm eating a potato. An' when I close my ears, I can still hear the exact same thing in muh head every single time. Don't give me none of that variation, development, fragmented motivic shit. I ain't got the time or the pashunce fer it."


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 30, 2021)

confusedsheep said:


> i think you are on to something here
> actually i listened to the extended version and liked it. but that seven second idea might be nothing short of brilliant (good marketing advice).
> 
> i guess douglas coupland once mentioned that he felt as if his brain was completely restructured due to the internet and modern forms of interactive (social) media. i kinda tend to agree, my attention span is all over the place nowerdays.


First, I love that username. Where did you get the extended version? Don't tell me you're one of those people that knows how to Google?!

Douglas Coupland (Canadian, eh?) is spot on. I discovered recently how I've succumbed to this 2 second attention span, social media-mindlessness: I re-tweeted an article, for which I hadn't opened beyond the headline. Twitter asks: "do you really want to re-tweet without reading the article first?" I blushed, until I realized how many people on a forum like this probably never listen to the music (or only a few seconds), while still commenting.


----------



## Jos Wylin (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Because I know you, I had a big smile during the 7 seconds. You're having troubles time with the listening attitude of a lot of forum members (in general) who can't cope with a piece longer than 3 minutes... whereas most 'serious' classical composition can only expose a theme in 3 minutes. Nice statement!
Jos


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 31, 2021)

Good job, though...


----------



## Dear Villain (Aug 31, 2021)

Jos Wylin said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Because I know you, I had a big smile during the 7 seconds. You're having troubles time with the listening attitude of a lot of forum members (in general) who can't cope with a piece longer than 3 minutes... whereas most 'serious' classical composition can only expose a theme in 3 minutes. Nice statement!
> Jos


Hi Jos,

To clarify: I'm not "having troubles" with anyone, and don't believe the length of any piece of music is consequential to its quality. I do believe that on forums, as BlackDorito suggested, the audience favours a different experience than in a concert hall. I actually had a conductor email me last week thanking me for sending him a couple of longer works. He said he's tired of all these 3 minute orchestral pieces he receives from composers.


----------



## confusedsheep (Aug 31, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> First, I love that username. Where did you get the extended version? Don't tell me you're one of those people that knows how to Google?!
> 
> Douglas Coupland (Canadian, eh?) is spot on. I discovered recently how I've succumbed to this 2 second attention span, social media-mindlessness: I re-tweeted an article, for which I hadn't opened beyond the headline. Twitter asks: "do you really want to re-tweet without reading the article first?" I blushed, until I realized how many people on a forum like this probably never listen to the music (or only a few seconds), while still commenting.


Thanks... it was either that or "raging snail". after debating the pros and cons i conlduded that "raging snail" would be way too high energy for me 

na, google just adds to the confusion (apart from google sheep view which is great) tbh... i stumbled upon it by accident before you deleted it again. 

interesting point. it actually never occured to me that people might comment on stuff they didn´t listen to. for me it the opposite... i listen to quite a few pieces but stay in a state of confusion wether to comment or not. after a while i am so exhausted from trying to decide/motivate myself/ to comment or not that i move on.

when i try to find the track a few days later it is normally buried under a mass of new tracks...

some sort of vi-control radio show/podcast would be great


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 5, 2021)

And, we're back! Here's Part 2 of 111. Enjoy


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 5, 2021)

Inspiring. Very Breath of the Wild sounding. Another great clip for TikTok, Dave!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Inspiring. Very Breath of the Wild sounding. Another great clip for TikTok, Dave!


Thanks Trash Panda. I couldn't believe when a library track of mine was used for a TikTok video. With the 111 parts of this piece, I should see some more TikTok action in the future. Royalties, baby!


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 5, 2021)

"When I was a boy" my mom would drive me down to the Florida Theater on Saturday mornings for the continuation of whatever installments of the serials were coming up. Admission was six RC Cola bottle caps (I am not making that up). . . but it kept me and lot of other youngsters in Sarasota coming back, week after week.

So I am accustomed to the delayed gratification model. See you next Sunday 8-)


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 5, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> "When I was a boy" my mom would drive me down to the Florida Theater on Saturday mornings for the continuation of whatever installments of the serials were coming up. Admission was six RC Cola bottle caps (I am not making that up). . . but it kept me and lot of other youngsters in Sarasota coming back, week after week.
> 
> So I am accustomed to the delayed gratification model. See you next Sunday 8-)


Now that's how I need to get paid! From now on, anyone who listens to this piece needs to mail me six bottle caps (no inflation here!) PM me for my address. Just remember to line the envelope with a few layers of hundred dollar bills. There's been a lot of mail fraud with people stealing bottle caps.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Sep 9, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Attached, find the first 7 seconds of my 12 minute piece for clarinet, violin, cello, and piano, "When Doubt Arises." If his marketing strategy is successful, I'll be posting 7 seconds at a time over the next (let's do some mental math...12 minutes is...#!?#!?!).


Well, it worked. I went over to your website and listened to your 2nd string quartet. You can stop now with your 7 second fragments.


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> Well, it worked. I went over to your website and listened to your 2nd string quartet. You can stop now with your 7 second fragments.


If it's all the same to you, I have 109, 7 second fragments remaining that I'll continue to share weekly, because I've already gone to the trouble of splitting them, and I have at least one interested person that wants his weekly fix 

Keep being cheerful, Romy, and good things will come to you!


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 9, 2021)

Take the first 7 secs, repeat 30 times, attach a beat from @Mike Greene's Hip Hop Creator, generate some random A.I. lyrics, cover your face with plenty of tats, and I'll give you Snoop Dog's cell #.


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Take the first 7 secs, repeat 30 times, attach a beat from @Mike Greene's Hip Hop Creator, generate some random A.I. lyrics, cover your face with plenty of tats, and I'll give you Snoop Dog's cell #.


Snoop Dog's cell #? How about his bank account number? Once I've completed a successful funds transfer, I'll be able to buy Mike's Hip Hop Creator, and pay a tattoo artist to decorate my face. Deal? 

As a show of good faith, here are the random A.I. lyrics:

When Doubt Arises,
Minds filled with surprises,
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh,
No, no, no, no, no.


----------



## FireGS (Sep 9, 2021)

The first audio clip was about 6 seconds longer than expected, but nice effort!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> The first audio clip was about 6 seconds longer than expected, but nice effort!


Your smart ass comment was about 13 words longer than expected, but nice effort!


----------



## FireGS (Sep 9, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Your smart ass comment was about 13 words longer than expected, but nice effort!


I wrote 14 words... I'll choose to keep "but".


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I wrote 14 words... I'll choose to keep "but".


The but is yours. I'll throw in an extra "t".


----------



## FireGS (Sep 9, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> The but is yours. I'll throw in an extra "t".


This is getting unexpectedly sexual. 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> This is getting unexpectedly sexual.
> 
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


When Doubt Arises...trust your gut


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>


In the future, you'll ask me for my autograph, but I won't give it to you, cause you're a snarky little decomposer. Now go...decompose?


----------



## Robin Thompson (Sep 9, 2021)

But seriously - I was just looking at a piece I did that's just under 1:30 and thinking "that's pretty insubstantial, maybe people would like it more if I expanded it?" Thanks for talking me out of my delusions


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 9, 2021)

Robin Thompson said:


> But seriously - I was just looking at a piece I did that's just under 1:30 and thinking "that's pretty insubstantial, maybe people would like it more if I expanded it?" Thanks for talking me out of my delusions


Thanks for sparing us from having to listen to your expanded work, which would be as "pretty insubstantial" as it is now at under 1:30


----------



## Robin Thompson (Sep 9, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Thanks for sparing us from having to listen to your expanded work, which would be as "pretty insubstantial" as it is now at under 1:30


Just for that I'm making it 20 minutes! NO ONE CAN STOP ME!


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Sep 10, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> If it's all the same to you, I have 109, 7 second fragments remaining that I'll continue to share weekly, because I've already gone to the trouble of splitting them, and I have at least one interested person that wants his weekly fix
> 
> Keep being cheerful, Romy, and good things will come to you!


I was cheerful, until I saw a talented composer wasting his time. Now stop being a clown and write another string quartet.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 10, 2021)

Why not 1 second? Then you could make 720 posts -- that is serious long-term marketing


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 10, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> I was cheerful, until I saw a talented composer wasting his time. Now stop being a clown and write another string quartet.


Done. Wrote it 3 weeks ago for a real string quartet, but currently working on a mockup of it as they won't be getting the score until next year. Thanks for the encouragement, Romy! You are a no-nonsense, Clint Eastwood, "get off my lawn!" type, aren't you?


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Sep 10, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Done. Wrote it 3 weeks ago for a real string quartet, but currently working on a mockup of it as they won't be getting the score until next year. Thanks for the encouragement, Romy! You are a no-nonsense, Clint Eastwood, "get off my lawn!" type, aren't you?


Yeah, besides that I'm a neo-classical composer like you and I recognized a kindred soul. How about writing less rhythmic? There are other ways to keep a composition going, as you know. Sure, it would take longer and it is slightly more difficult, but you must have been thinking about this yourself. So, what are your thoughts about this? If you want to share. Just wondering.

I'm writing six string quartets this summer, because I got bored, and I wrote a couple rhythmic parts, but that's because I'm a bit lazy, I only write music in the morning and I want to finish all six before fall.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 10, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> When Doubt Arises,
> Minds filled with surprises,
> Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh,
> No, no, no, no, no.


You're obviously a poet... those lyrics are way too sophisticated. Four words is the new thing... maybe: Minds filled with oh, oh, oh, oh.


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 10, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> Yeah, besides that I'm a neo-classical composer like you and I recognized a kindred soul. How about writing less rhythmic? There are other ways to keep a composition going, as you know. Sure, it would take longer and it is slightly more difficult, but you must have been thinking about this yourself. So, what are your thoughts about this? If you want to share. Just wondering.
> 
> I'm writing six string quartets this summer, because I got bored, and I wrote a couple rhythmic parts, but that's because I'm a bit lazy, I only write music in the morning and I want to finish all six before fall.


I don't want to misinterpret the tone of your writing, because often I've discovered that English may not be an individual's native language and/or people have different social constructs that govern the way they talk to others.

In your second paragraph, you suggested that writing rhythmic parts is "lazy". In my estimation, such a comment is derived from years of academic influence. University profs are notorious for suggesting to composition students to do any and everything in their power to go beyond that which is obvious. Obvious being, our human internalized rhythmic clock that responds favourably to music that actually has some semblance of continuity, familiarity, and dare I say, predictability.

For me, then, not wanting to be "lazy", I attempt to add interest using predictable rhythmic patterns, while purposefully truncating phrases; placing a rest in an unexpected place; having rhythmic interplay between different parts, such that different beats/notes "pop" in less predictable places. But, at the end of it, my goal is to write music that will ultimately not need pages of composer notes to help an audience decipher the meaning of the work. 

I have, of course, also explored more abstract ideas in my writing (heck the newest string quartet is quite different and as you say, "less rhythmic.") My Euphoria for wind quintet is another example that comes to mind. But on the whole of it, I'm more about familiar rhythms, interesting counterpoint, and rich harmonic language that is familiar while not being completely cliche. Others can determine how successful I am at that. I should also mention, in practical terms, save for new music specialist performers, most performers I know prefer music that isn't filled with composers' clever attempts to illustrate their brilliance through polyrhythmic passages filled with quintuplets, septuplets, and dotted 32nd notes tied over the bar to a 64th rest  Those new music specialists do a great job faking their way through much of that over the top stuff anyway (I know, I performed this type of music all through my twenties).

Now, that I've written a novel, Romy, I will ask you to put some of your music here to share. Writing six quartets over a summer is no small feat, and it deserves a chance to be enjoyed by others (again, why write music if not to connect with others?)


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Sep 11, 2021)

"I don't want to misinterpret the tone of your writing, because often I've discovered that English may not be an individual's native language and/or people have different social constructs that govern the way they talk to others."

You are right. English is not my native language and I must have been writing weird stuff. I once got a comment that I was very funny, while I was dead serious, and I still don't know how I managed that.

I'm looking for the words that would make things more clear, but I just don't know them. I did not try to offend you. Like I said, I recognized a kindred soul and I'm not in the habit of insulting myself.

"I should also mention, in practical terms, save for new music specialist performers, most performers I know prefer music that isn't filled with composers' clever attempts to illustrate their brilliance through polyrhythmic passages filled with quintuplets, septuplets, and dotted 32nd notes tied over the bar to a 64th rest  Those new music specialists do a great job faking their way through much of that over the top stuff anyway (I know, I performed this type of music all through my twenties)."

Same here. When I finished my study (Composition) at the Conservatory of Music I had a portfolio filled with abstract work. I soon realized that it was a dead end, at least to me. So I started to write tonal music. Never looked back. A pupil once asked me why I wrote old fashioned music and not something modern, like atonal music. I pointed out to him that atonal music was already a century old. He didn't know.

"Now, that I've written a novel, Romy, I will ask you to put some of your music here to share. Writing six quartets over a summer is no small feat, and it deserves a chance to be enjoyed by others"

Perhaps I will. They soon will be finished, but I like to marinate my work in time for a while. I mean, it has to ripe, like wine. Then again, Romy Schmidt is not my real name and I would like to stay anonymous, otherwise Mike will ban me again. Probably a language thing. Or I'm just annoying.

"why write music if not to connect with others?"

I understand what you mean, but I don't get the thought behind it. I never wrote music to connect to anyone. My son, also trained as a composer, once said that I wrote music because I was curious. That I simply wanted to know how things work. I guess he was right.

Well, this was interesting, I hope.


----------



## FinGael (Sep 11, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Enjoy!



Back in the day, when I was writing pop songs, an old cat told me to make the best parts a little bit too short - it would make people come back to listen again and want more of the ear candy.

Still, I think you shouldn't go to extremities with that. Eight seconds would have been perfect.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't think anyone has the patience to wait for 103 days worth of clips, even if it was Beethoven sharing his 10th symphony.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 11, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> "why write music if not to connect with others?"
> 
> I understand what you mean, but I don't get the thought behind it. I never wrote music to connect to anyone. My son, also trained as a composer, once said that I wrote music because I was curious. That I simply wanted to know how things work. I guess he was right.


I find that extremely relatable!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks, "Romy." A couple of quick final thoughts to follow-up on your response:



Romy Schmidt said:


> Then again, Romy Schmidt is not my real name and I would like to stay anonymous, otherwise Mike will ban me again. Probably a language thing. Or I'm just annoying.


I've learned it's no longer worth my effort to put myself and my thoughts out there when communicating in an unequal scenario with someone that chooses to remain anonymous. If someone is going to criticize me and/or my music, (btw, I'm not suggesting this is what you've done, just a general observation) they owe me the respect and transparency of at least doing so with their real name and showing me their own work. Why? Because as these debates often devolve in to a game of "one-upmanship", the anonymous person will inevitably be enabled to sling mud with no consequences. They wouldn't say the same things if a google search of their name revealed to colleagues/family/friends, the manner in which they talk to others on a forum. As for sharing samples of music, it's not only to see if the person knows what they're talking about. It's to see if there's enough common ground in their work that I may benefit from their criticism. On this very forum, a few composers have torn me a mud-hole. I then listened to their music, which wasn't to my taste, and/or was in some way technically as "deficient" as what they were criticizing in my music. But, they would never realize that about their own work 



Romy Schmidt said:


> "why write music if not to connect with others?"
> 
> I understand what you mean, but I don't get the thought behind it. I never wrote music to connect to anyone. My son, also trained as a composer, once said that I wrote music because I was curious. That I simply wanted to know how things work. I guess he was right.


This illustrates exactly why your original question, "why not write less rhythmic?" needs to consider the importance of a composer's motivation in writing the way they do. If composing is a self-exploration activity, or a cerebral exercise, or parallels the concept of a research scientist in a lab, great! Write what you write to discover and/or grow. If your desire is to connect with listeners, determine what that means in terms of how it will influence your writing (ie. who is your audience, how clever/experienced are they as listeners; what do they like; how can you write music that stretches their musical listening experience while not completely alienating them, etc. etc.) I fall in to the idea that music can be clever, intelligently written, pleasing to listen to, challenging to play from a technical and interpretive perspective, but not necessarily ground-breaking or so original that it takes a hundred years for people to start appreciating it.

Take care!


----------



## Dear Villain (Sep 11, 2021)

Unknown said:


> I don't think anyone has the patience to wait for 103 days worth of clips, even if it was Beethoven sharing his 10th symphony.


Well, for Beethoven, what I'd do is: wait until the 104th day, and then play all the clips back to back...like how I wait for a tv series to end, and then binge watch it on Netflix so I don't have to wait for each episode/season


----------



## Unknown (Sep 11, 2021)

Dear Villain said:


> Well, for Beethoven, what I'd do is: wait until the 104th day, and then play all the clips back to back...like how I wait for a tv series to end, and then binge watch it on Netflix so I don't have to wait for each episode/season


thats what I did with breaking bad :D


----------

